# No Battery charge over USB when TP Battery is under 1%



## guano30 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello Folks!

Sorry for opening a new Topic but I guess its an important one that maybe nobody recognises.

I really dont know if its a CM9 issue at all but I guess we have to find it out.

Here the Problem:

My Touchpad was totally discharged and shuts down.
Okay, no Problem I think, i pluged in the USB Cable with the original Charger.
I saw the Battery Icon with the red bargraph and leave it for about an hour.
After coming back nothing happens. The TP was still showing the Battery Icon and didnt boot up.
Pushing all Button Combinations will do nothing.
I really dont know how but somehow after 1000 Button pushes it starts up.........

I saw normally booting CM9 and think to myself what luck.........Its running proper.
After another few hours I looked at the Battery Icon and saw that its not running "greener"
The Battery was still at 0%.
Pluggin in and out causes the same, stuck at the Battery Symbol at the Beginning.
So i thought my Battery was damaged and I was thinking about a Ticket for HP for Repair.

Dont know why I tested a last Time with the Touchstone charger but.............hey...........the TP is charging.........a miracle 

Ok, to bring it to the point. I can simulate it sereral Times. If I let the TP discharge at the point where it shouts down, its impossible to charge it with the USB Cable / Charger / PC.
Now to the other Point:
If the Charging Level is over 1% I can Plug in the USB Cable and Charge will work like it should.
So what went wrong?

Thats because I started an extra Thread about it! Other people may think at the same Conditions, that their TPs Battery or else is damaged.

Okay.
Dont know really if it belongs to CM9 directly.
I also installed the bricked Kernel from show v 0.35-ics to become CIFS support ( hey CM - Team, why doesnt your Kernel support CIFS / NFS ? )
And I also run the latest Touchpad Driver tenderloin v9.

Maybe that Issue belongs to the other Kernel or TP Driver.
So Folks please report if you get the same Error.
Or am I alone with it?

Regards


----------



## yamaha_wins (Feb 13, 2012)

I had the same issues, I think its due to the wifi being turned on at low battery. You could simply turnoff wifi while charging. the system will boot after awhile *if it gets some battery power* also besure to check your factory power adapter, it does come apart. make sure the writing is aligned.. you have to twist it clockwise.

also you can boot into webos to charge if your worried.


----------



## vider (Sep 19, 2011)

Mine is stuck where it refuses to charge. You are not alone, there are many of us who are in a semi-bricked state. Someone suggested that at very low battery levels, the charging circuit won't allow charging, citing safety. I don't have an opinion on that myself.
My touchpad shows up as a palm device in device manager if I press Home+VolUp, and HSUSB_DLOAD when I press Home+VolDown (actually, VolDown alone works).
I can't run WebOS Doctor, it fails to see the touchpad, even when I force-install novacom and novacom(bootie) drivers to the "PALM" device.

When plugged in to the HP charger (I tested it with a multi-tester, not faulty) the TP doesn't get warm at all. It would get warm when charging before. I assume it is not charging. I get nothing at all on the screen.

Unfortunately, I don't have a TouchStone to try. I wish I did, maybe it could revive my Touchpad.

I have tried every combination of buttons at varying durations, from 15 sec to 5 minutes. I've tried tapping fast and slow, I've tried holding different combinations while plugging in.

Please don't post "press power + Home for 15 to 30 secs, or tap home ten times while holding power".

Any insight is welcome.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## guano30 (Oct 18, 2011)

HI!

Okay I am not the only One.

So maybe one DEV should look at it and Report. People without Touchstone will have a big Problem to recharge...........


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

are u saying that if the battery is under 1%, it will never charge?? apart using touchpad? i haven't let my touchpad goes below 6% yet.... i thought it should automatically turn off at 10% (it's the case for my htc desire).. is there an app that will turn it off at 10%-15% ?? i am afraid of getting this situation where the touchpad cannot be charged (i sometimes turn off my touchpad and leave like 1 day .. but it actually did not turn off(the no turn off buf))


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

or this happens only in the bricked kernel?


----------



## joegti (Jan 18, 2012)

This happened to me once. You need to leave it plugged in 6+ hours and it will eventually turn on. Now I never let my TP run out of juice.


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

I've noticed that if boot the system while it is plugged in, it actually starts discharging. But if I boot into CM9 and then plug it in, it will charge like normal. I've wanted to tell the developers about this but don't know where to go for them to see it.


----------

